# A. A. Hodge on the supra-rational/contra-rational distinction



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 1, 2020)

This is the old distinction between what is contrary to reason, and what is above it. It is evident that it is the height of absurdity for reason to object to an otherwise accredited revelation that its teaching is incomprehensible, or that it involves elements apparently irreconcilable with other truths.

Because; — (1.) This presumes that human reason is the highest form of intelligence, which is absurd. (2.) In no other department do men limit their faith by their ability to understand. What do men of science understand as to the ultimate nature of atoms, of inertia, of gravity, of force, of life? They are every moment forced to assume the truth of the impossible, and acknowledge the inexplicability of the certain.

For the reference, see A. A. Hodge on the supra-rational/contra-rational distinction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 3, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> This is the old distinction between what is contrary to reason, and what is above it. It is evident that it is the height of absurdity for reason to object to an otherwise accredited revelation that its teaching is incomprehensible, or that it involves elements apparently irreconcilable with other truths.
> 
> Because; — (1.) This presumes that human reason is the highest form of intelligence, which is absurd. (2.) In no other department do men limit their faith by their ability to understand. What do men of science understand as to the ultimate nature of atoms, of inertia, of gravity, of force, of life? They are every moment forced to assume the truth of the impossible, and acknowledge the inexplicability of the certain.
> 
> For the reference, see A. A. Hodge on the supra-rational/contra-rational distinction.


I always doubted the supernatural vs natural distinction.


----------

